# [Kaufberatung] Notebook ~1000€



## Einstein (19. Mai 2010)

*[Kaufberatung] Notebook ~1000€*

Hallo PCGHExtreme Users,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Notebook, kann mich aber nicht recht entscheiden, bzw. hab auch keine Ahnung von der Sache.

Hab jetzt mal bissle gesucht und finde das Acer Aspire 5740G-624G64BN gar nicht schlecht.
kostet kanpp über 900€, hat nen i7 620M (2,66GHz), 4 GB Ram, Blu-ray player, ne Reandon 5650 und nen 15,6" Bildschirm.

Jetzt hat mir aber nen kollege gesagt, Sony währe ganz gut und hab ich da ma geschaut!
Da zahl ich etwa das gleiche (20€ weniger), hab aber einen schlechteren Prozessor (i5 520 / 2,40GHz) und 140GB weniger Festplatte (stört mich nicht). Dafür aber einen Display mit ner höheren Auflösung 39,4 cm (15,5") VAIO Display Plus Full HD (1920 x 1080) (16:9) und noch Bluetooth.
Sony Vaio VPCEB1X5E                             

was meint ihr? welcher Hersteller ist besser? welchen laptop soll ich nehmen? hat ejmand noch andere Vorschläge?

Noch zu meinen Anwendungsbereichen:
- BFBC2 spielen
- Blu-ray Filme an meinem Fernseher schauen (42")
- office Anwendungen
- I-Net surfen
- Visual Studio 2010

Danke schon mal für die Hilfe 

LG Einstein


----------



## Intel*Bennz (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Notebook ~1000€*

also ich habe n sony mit ner 5650...
und das für 545€...sehr zu empfehlen...


----------



## Herbboy (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Notebook ~1000€*

@Intel*Bennz: Du hast schon im anderen Thread keine Quelle für diesen Preis genannt, also bleub bitte bei dem Preis, denn man aktuell bezahlt - der liegt nämlich mind. 100€ drüber


@Einstein: die Frage ist halt, ob Du das Bedget ausreizen willst oder nicht. Ab ca. 650€ bekommst Du ein Sony mit ner 5650 und dann halt "nur" einem core i3-330m: Sony Vaio VPC-EB1M1E 39,4 cm Notebook mattweiß: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör  Das reicht aber auch aus, die 5650 ist nicht soooo gut, als dass Du mit ner besseren CPU gleich VIEL mehr Leistung hast. Zum Vergleich: schon eine 2-3 Jahre alte Desktop 8800GT ist 30-50% besser.

Hier wären 2 Acer mit besseren CPUs als im "billigen" Sony (i5-430m und i5-520m): Notebooks Acer Aspire 5740G-434G64Bn und Notebooks Acer Aspire 5740G-624G32Bn oder halt auch "Dein" bereits rausgesuchtes Acer. Die Frage ist halt, ob die bei einem Preis von über 850€ dann mehr als 30% Mehrpreis im Vergleich zum Sony es "wert" sind. 30% mehr FPS sind es da ganz sicher auf keinen Fall. Das Acer für 750€ wiederum könnte sich - rein vom Leistungszuwachs - lohnen. 

Siehe hier die Benchmarks zB bei zu Far Cry 2: Notebookcheck: ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5650  da sind es mit einem i3-330m und einem i5-430m fast gleichviel FPS, also ist schwer zu sagen, was ne bessere CPU bei DER Graka bringt. Bei BF BC2, was ja auch CPUlastig ist, könnte es schon mehr bringen. 

Hier wäre auch ein Sony mit ner besseren CPU: Notebooks Sony VAIO EB1S8E/WI *Sondermodell*  allerdings scheint es da ein problem zu geben, weil (auch) Sony inzwischen "billige" Hardware anbietet. Früher wäre ein Sony, das "spieletauglich" ist, deutlich teurer als ein gleichstarkes Acer oder Asus oder so gewesen - man kann sich also nicht mehr darauf verlassen, dass Hersteller XY immer gut ist (genauso ugekehrt, zB Acer war vor 2-3 Jahren sehr schlecht, inzwischen absolut o.k. und gute Mittelklasse, kein Schrott aber auch nix mit absoluter Top-Qualität)


ps: ne bessere Graka kriegst Du erst ab über 1000€, also die 5650 ist zur zeit das einzige, was man zwischen ~600 und 1100€ nehmen kann. Eine 4650 wäre etwas schlechter, das wäre einguter Tipp, wenn man unter 700€ ausgeben will. Nvidia hat da nur die 330m als vergleichbare Karte, die ist aber schlechter als eine 5650.


----------



## Einstein (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Notebook ~1000€*

vielen dank für deine vielen Tips!

nochma klargestellt: ich will den eigentlich nicht so viel zum zocken nehmen, hab ja noch meinen desktop pc!
ich will nur schnelle office anwendungen und garantiert haben, das ich blu-ray filme auf meinem fernseher (ruckelfrei) abspeilen kann!

reicht da dann ein i5-420 oder so? weil nidrigere Taktrate heist ja auch weniger leistung ...

und wegen blu-ray, eher AMD oder Nvidia GPU?

LG Einstein


----------



## Herbboy (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Notebook ~1000€*

Die CPU ist mehr als ausreichend, Du kannst ja schon mit vielen Netbooks FullHD wiedergeben. Dazu braucht. Wg. Office und Filme in HD würde sogar das hier reichen: Notebooks Samsung R530 T4300 Nalan  

is halt die Frage, was Du brauchst und wieviel mehr Wert Dir ein guter Grafikchip oder eine bessere CPU ist.


----------



## Junkie2003 (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Notebook ~1000€*

was ich dir echt empfeheln kann ist wenn dein budget bis 1000 euro liegt ,nimm ein kleineren cpu und kauf dir ne ssd! dassteigert die leistung sowas von im notebook , weil die fetplatte echt der größte hemschu ist! 
ich hab gerade den schritt gemacht in meinem 1 jahr alten msi gx620 gaming notebook was mich damals auch 999 euro gekostet hat. nur fehlte immer was, ich hatte immer das gefühl mit angezogner handbremse zu arbeiten!
nun habe ich ne samsung 128 gb ssd eingebaut und die interne HDD als externe e-sata laufwerk angeschlossen bei bedarf! das ist so der oberhammer auch wenn es nicht ganz günstig ist!


----------



## PierreSacher[ASUS] (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Notebook ~1000€*

Hallo Einstein,

also bis 1000 EUR gibt es einige gute Modell von Asus.

Meine Empfehlung: die Retail Version des N61JA --> X64JA.

Daten:
Intel Core i5-430M 2x 2.26 GHz / 4096MB DDR3 RAM / 320GB / DVD SuperMulti / ATi Radeon HD 5730 mit 1024MB DDR3 VRAM / 40,6cm (16") Glare Type LCD Panel / USB 3.0 / Windows7 Home Premium 64-Bit


UVP 849 EUR, man bekommt es aber bei einigen Händlern(will keine Werbung machen) schon für 799 EUR was ein gut Preis ist für die Leistung die man bekommt.
Vorallem die ATI Karte bringt für den Preis auch gute Gaming Leistung.

Bei fragen zum Thema Asus Notebooks/Netbooks könnt Ihr mich absofort auch gerne direkt anschreiben

Gruß

PierreSacher


----------



## Red Panther (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Notebook ~1000€*

Hallo Einstein,

ich habe mir vor kurzem das Asus N71jq-ty002V bzw. X77JQ-TY006V für 999€ gekauft und bin vollauf zufrieden. Der einzige wirkliche Unterschied zu dem von PierreSacher[ASUS] erwähntem ist die Größe (ist ein 17") und der Prozessor (i7-720qm). Ich zocke damit Anno 1404 auf mittleren bis hohen Details. Assassins Creed 2 läuft mit 2x Antialiasing und hohen Details auch flüssig. 
Im Bereich bis 1000€ ist die HD5730 das beste was du bekommen kannst. Alle anderen sind schlechter oder eben in deutlich teureren Notebooks zu finden.
Wenn ich des richtig gelesen habe willst du allerdings Bluerays über das Teil abspielen. Und die erwähnten haben leider kein BR-Laufwerk. Extern oder nachrüsten wäre natürlich ne Möglichkeit.

Hoffe ich konnte helfen
Lg Red


----------



## PierreSacher[ASUS] (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Notebook ~1000€*

also mit BD von uns gibt es das G73JH in der kleinen Version:

Intel Core i5-520M 2x 2.4GHz /4096MB DDR3 RAM / 640GB (7.200 U/min) / ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5870 1024MB GDDR5 / 4x BluRay-Disc-Combo-Laufwerk / 43cm (17.3") HD+ 16:9 TFT / beleuchtete Chiclet-Tastatur /Windows 7 Home Premium 64Bit 

ist aber dann deutlich teurer als 1000 EUR aber hat eine noch dickere Karte.

Preis im Handel liebt bei 1499 EUR.


----------



## PierreSacher[ASUS] (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Notebook ~1000€*

es geht auch noch was günstiger:

ASUS G60J-JX016V [Special-Edition] 
Intel Core i7-720QM 4x 1.6 GHz / 4096MB DDR3 / 640GB (7200 U/min) / BluRay Combo / NVIDIA GeForce GTX 260M 1024MB (GDDR3) / 40cm (16") HD TFT / Windows 7 Home Premium - 64Bit / 

UVP: 1299 EUR


----------



## Einstein (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Notebook ~1000€*

Danke mal für eure Posts.
aber Leute, wenn ihr mir notebook weit über 1000€ oder ohne BD anpreist! Was soll ich damit? *PierreSacher[ASUS] angug*
und ich finde es von einem unternehmen schon ein bischen arm in foren den leuten ihre ach so tollen sachen anpreisen zu wollen, wo ich eine fachkundige meinung von benutzern suche!

nochmal ein hinweis auf meine aktuelle Frage:


> vielen dank für deine vielen Tips!
> 
> nochma klargestellt: ich will den eigentlich nicht so viel zum zocken  nehmen, hab ja noch meinen desktop pc!
> ich will nur schnelle office anwendungen und garantiert haben, das ich  blu-ray filme auf meinem fernseher (ruckelfrei) abspeilen kann!
> ...


----------



## PierreSacher[ASUS] (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Notebook ~1000€*

du wolltest vorschläge ich Preise dir nix an.
Ist doch deine Entscheidung was du kaufst 

Ich bin ned im Sales sondern im Support.
Aber ein vernünftiges Gerät bis 1000 EUR mit BD wird echt schwer wenn ich da auch mal links und rechts bei unseren Mitbewerbern schaue.


----------



## Herbboy (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Notebook ~1000€*



Einstein schrieb:


> Danke mal für eure Posts.
> aber Leute, wenn ihr mir notebook weit über 1000€ oder ohne BD anpreist! Was soll ich damit? *PierreSacher[ASUS] angug*
> und ich finde es von einem unternehmen schon ein bischen arm in foren den leuten ihre ach so tollen sachen anpreisen zu wollen, wo ich eine fachkundige meinung von benutzern suche!
> 
> nochmal ein hinweis auf meine aktuelle Frage:


 
Ich hab doch dazu was geschrieben ^^


Die Frage ist nur, wieviel Grakapower Du jetzt wirklich "brauchst". 

Office, Filme auch in HD, HDMI-Anschluss vorhanden => dafür reicht das genannte 500€-Samsung. Wenn es noch BD haben muss

=> Notebooks Acer Aspire 5740G-434G32Bn  oder Notebooks LENOVO G550 NTDEBGE


Wenn das zusätzlich auch auch noch halbwegs brauchbare Spielepower haben soll

Notebooks Samsung E172-Aura P8700 Eerox
Notebooks Acer Aspire 5740G-624G64Bn


Du kannst natürlich auch zB so eines nehmen Notebooks ASUS X64JA-JX088V [Gamer-Edition 3.6]  und ein BD-Laufwerk selber nachkaufen und einbauen


----------



## chris-gz (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Notebook ~1000€*

Ich kopiere dir jetzt einfach mal meine beiden postings zum Thread der paar zeilen unter deinem steht als schon mal wer fragte welches Notebook bis 1000€ er kaufen sollte.

________________________________________________________________________________

Ich würde dir den hier empfehlen hat sich Kolege geholt und is für den Preis hammer mit 18" und Full Hd. Der geringe Leistungsunterschied zwischen Der 650gerr und der 750ger stört hier nich wenn man den Hammer Preis sieht.
http://www.hoh.de/Notebooks/nach-Di...942G-334G32Bn-467-cm-184W7HP_i7430_115770.htm

_________________________________________________________________________________

 Also hab mir gestern das größere Teil von Acer geholt und muss sagen das die Verarbeitung klasse ist. Mal abgesehen von dem Laustärkerad das zwar gut aussieht, sich aber etwas schlicht anfühlt, ist der Laptop in einem echt edlen Design. Ich spiele WoW auf Ultra ohne Probleme, ebenso wie Call of Duty MW2. Leistung satt, Design (meiner meinung nach) mal verglichen mit Modellen wie Toshiba Quosimo(hat ein anderer Kollege von mir) find ich echt edel und alles gut verarbeitet. Keine Kanten keine nutzlose Stellen, einfach edel eben. Tastatur schön beleuchtet und gut zu bedienen. Blueraylaufwerk ist beim abspielen und laden schön flott im Vergleich sogar zu meinem richtigen Bluerayplayer daheim. Display ist schön hell und (Geschmackssache, ich steh drauf) hat ne Glasfront (beim kleineren Modell weis ich nich genau obs Glaß ist sieht jedenfalls gleich aus). Einziges Manko an den 2 Laptops ist wie ich finde der Bass der mir persönlich etwas zu knapp ausfällt.

Was die Sache mit dem Hersteller angeht, mach ich mir da keinen Kopf der steht nur als Schriftzug auf dem Laptop und solange mein Garantieanspruch da is und unverschuldete Schäden versichert sind ist mir der Rest ziemlich egal.

Ich kann dir den Acer einfach nur empfehlen weil ich finde das du für den Preis kein leistungsstärkeres und vor allem nicht in der Größe finden wirst.

Gruss Chris (entschuldige bitte das durcheinander und die Fehler in meinem Post ich war ziemlich abgelenkt dabei ^^)


Der Unterschied zwischen meinem und dem Großen ist einmal das meiner einen i7 q720 und die ATI 5850 drin hat wärend der kleine nen i330 und die 5650 drin hat. Klar merkt man das bischen an der leistung reicht aber zum spielen immernoch voll aus. Haben es heute erst mit c&c 4 versucht und das läuft auch optimal auf dem kleinen.


----------



## Einstein (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Notebook ~1000€*

@chris-gz: Danke für deinen post! hilft mir echt weiter! ich schlaf jetzt nochmal nen wochenende drüber und dan entscheide ich mich wohl


----------



## chris-gz (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Notebook ~1000€*

Freut mich wenn ich dir helfen konnte. Meld dich mal für was du dich entschieden hast.


----------



## Einstein (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Notebook ~1000€*

so ich schwanke jetzt noch stark zwischen denen zwei:

Acer Aspire  5740G-434G64BN

- ca. 740€
- i5-430M 2x 2.26GHz
- Bluetooth

Acer Aspire  5740G-624G64BN

- ca. 930€
 - i7-620M 2x 2.66GHz

also das was ich noch hingeschrieben hab sind die unterschiede, alles andere ist gleich!

was meint ihr ist der bessere Prozessor wiklich seine 200€ wert?

lg einstein


----------



## Herbboy (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Notebook ~1000€*

Wenn Du es auf Spiele beziehst: auf keinen Fall. Bei CPU-lastigen Spielen haste dann halt vielleicht ein paar mehr FPS, aber auf keinen Fall 25% mehr FPS (so viel mehr kostet das ja). Nur wenn Die CPU-Power zu 100% in FPS umgesetzt werden könnte, wären es knapp unter 20% mehr FPS, aber Du weißt ja sicher, dass man nicht wegen 20% mehr CPU-takt auch 20% mehr FPS haben wird.


Naja, es liegt auch an Dir: wenn dir zB 64 statt 60 FPS die 200€ wert sind, dann lohnt es sich natürlich schon. ICH fänd das aber Quatsch. Spielen bzw. Grafikmodi, bei denen die Graka nicht limitiert, denen reicht auch die "schlechtere" CPU.



Wenn Du jetzt videoediting machst oder oft Sachen entpackst oder so, wär die CPU schon ein Vorteil - aber selbst dann: ob das dann direkt 200€ wert ist, halte ich auch für fraglich...


----------



## chris-gz (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Notebook ~1000€*

Acer Aspire 5740G-624G64BN Warum eigentlich der hier wenn der den ich dir gepostet habe billiger ist und 3 zoll größer???


----------



## Einstein (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Notebook ~1000€*



chris-gz schrieb:


> Acer Aspire 5740G-624G64BN Warum eigentlich der hier wenn der den ich dir gepostet habe billiger ist und 3 zoll größer???



weil ich 1. nicht so nen großen bildschirm brauche
2. der noch nen schlechteren prozessor hat
und 3. noch mehr kostet

@Herbboy: danke für den post, werd mir jetzt den billigeren wohl holen!


----------



## chris-gz (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Notebook ~1000€*

Den den ich gepostet hab kjostet 919 also fast das gleiche. Ne ich dachte nur du willst zum spielen nen großen Bildschirm. Aber wenn das nich so ist ist deine Entscheidung natürlich Sinnvoll und das Geld meiner Meinung nach auch gut angelegt ^^.


----------

